# El Salvador/San Salvador Ground Transportation



## cubigbird (Feb 16, 2014)

Does anyone know of any reputable private ground transportation companies in San Salvador, El Salvador???  We will be going there briefly next month and was hoping to not have to use a taxi to the city from San Salvador Int'l Airport.


----------

